# Danzar



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

avrei voglia di mettermi alla sbarra e studiare danza. e l'unico ballo oltre alla danza cosi detta classica è il tip tap che mi piacerebbe ballare.

ma mi vergogno. è la verità. 

ecco, mo' l ho detto.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

[video=youtube;Z2s9ZlenQm8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2s9ZlenQm8[/video]


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non so il perchè, ma lei mi stava  un poco antipatica. proprio non so il perchè. film straordinario.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> avrei voglia di mettermi alla sbarra e studiare danza. e l'unico ballo oltre alla danza cosi detta classica è il tip tap che mi piacerebbe ballare.
> 
> ma mi vergogno. è la verità.
> 
> ecco, mo' l ho detto.


perchè ti vergogni?
la danza è una nobile arte, quella classica elegante e raffinata
io alla sbarra mi ci vedo con la grazia di un ippopotamo con il tutù:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> perchè ti vergogni?
> la danza è una nobile arte, quella classica elegante e raffinata
> io alla sbarra mi ci vedo con la grazia di un ippopotamo con il tutù:carneval::carneval::carneval:


mi vergogno perchè non ho 20 anni. 

anche perchè non mi esibirei mai, lo farei solo per piacere mio.


credo che la grazia si acquisisca a forza di piegarti, stirarti..etc...


quanto al tutu'..oddio..non ci ho pensato:carneval:mi rifiuto. tutina nera , calze 
 e stop.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

se hai questo desiderio di cimentarti in passi di danza, allora perchè non provare?
ogni tanto si dovrebbero fare cose che ci fanno stare bene, amore per se stessi qualcuno dice
io di tempo libero ne ho pochissimo, e lo dedico quasi tutto al cane, però mi riprometto di iniziare a fare qualcosa solo per me


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> avrei voglia di mettermi alla sbarra e studiare danza. e l'unico ballo oltre alla danza cosi detta classica è il tip tap che mi piacerebbe ballare.
> 
> ma mi vergogno. è la verità.
> 
> ecco, mo' l ho detto.



se vuoi farlo buttati!
io pure quando ho iniziato a ballare mi vergognavo da matti.... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> mi vergogno perchè non ho 20 anni.
> 
> anche perchè non mi esibirei mai, lo farei solo per piacere mio.
> 
> ...


Porc...sabato sono andato ad una festa...e porc...una è perfino riuscita a farmi ballare...ma quel che è peggio...è che mi hanno filmato...e porc...adesso mi minacciano di pubblicarlo in fb...
Ma mi diverto a vedermi come una sorta di scimmione...un adorabile orango tango...eheheheheheeheh...

Poi bellissimo dove si vede che io sostengo lei con una manina sulla chiappa e lei fa capire che devo tirare su la mano...sulla schiena...

Ah...cosa non sono gli strafalcioni del principiante...


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Io sono sempre stato un gorilla, ma ad un certo punto mia moglie mi "costrinse" ad imparare a ballare il liscio.
Mi ci sono divertito un sacco, ed alla fine ero più bravo di lei che già lo ballava da sempre. Bene, ora praticamente non lo balliamo mai perchè lei è palesemente scocciata dal fatto che la guidi io. Non ha mai le scarpe adatte, c'è troppa calca, io "esagero" etc etc. Fanculo.

La danza classica non mi attira: troppo artefatta, troppo irrispettosa per necessità coreografiche dell'ergonomia del movimento.
Un Bolle oggi è una macchina meravigliosa, in vecchiaia sarà un rottame dolorante.

Mi piacerebbe l'Hip hop, ma non ci sono scuole dalle mie parti. Non mi faccio questioni per le 51 primavere.


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato un gorilla, ma ad un certo punto mia moglie mi "costrinse" ad imparare a ballare il liscio.
> Mi ci sono divertito un sacco, ed alla fine ero più bravo di lei che già lo ballava da sempre. Bene, ora praticamente non lo balliamo mai perchè lei è palesemente scocciata dal fatto che la guidi io. Non ha mai le scarpe adatte, c'è troppa calca, io "esagero" etc etc. Fanculo.
> 
> La danza classica non mi attira: troppo artefatta, troppo irrispettosa per necessità coreografiche dell'ergonomia del movimento.
> ...


non ci sto dentro...dalla mazurka all'hip hop
già che hai le basi del liscio buttati nello standard con gli eleganti valzer lento, quick step, foxtrot...
a me la danza è sempre piaciuta e me la cavo; tranne che da un po' di tempo seguo professionisti per lavoro e..di fronte a cotanta bravura m'è calata l'autostima di botto:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci sto dentro...dalla mazurka all'hip hop
> già che hai le basi del liscio buttati nello standard con gli eleganti valzer lento, quick step, foxtrot...
> a me la danza è sempre piaciuta e me la cavo; tranne che da un po' di tempo seguo professionisti per lavoro e..di fronte a cotanta bravura *m'è calata l'autostima di botto*:mrgreen:


Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci sto dentro...dalla mazurka all'hip hop
> già che hai le basi del liscio buttati nello standard con gli eleganti valzer lento, quick step, foxtrot...
> a me la danza è sempre piaciuta e me la cavo; tranne che da un po' di tempo seguo professionisti per lavoro e..di fronte a cotanta bravura m'è calata l'autostima di botto:mrgreen:


E ti credo!.
Io andrei avanti, ma con chi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vabbè, mirata a quello, intende........ Solo quello!


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2012)

uff se mi ci metto......che sarà mai
arabesque

attitude
battement fondu
bras bras
cambré


developpé
echappé
:uhoh:


----------



## Alce Veloce (15 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> uff se mi ci metto......che sarà mai
> arabesque
> 
> attitude
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Voglio esserci!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

